# Fred Perry - free k patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.fredperry.com/knittingpatterns/

Be patient, download is pretty slow, especially the fair isle ones. All in written instructions.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Better not show this to my son. He will put in orders!


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> http://www.fredperry.com/knittingpatterns/
> 
> Be patient, download is pretty slow, especially the fair isle ones. All in written instructions.


I have always considered myself a fairly patient person but this is way to slow. Never did get it to come up.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I had no problems with it being slow. Could be the time of day one is trying to download something. I know when everybody is getting home from work is when I have the most problems. I'm on DSL, so........... :roll:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the site. printed the fair isle gloves pattern, don't know when I will get around to doing them.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely site - thank you.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks nice patterns.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks for this link--they are very unique.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Came up immediately on my ipad! Too complicated for me though b thanks for sharing.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

pin_happy said:


> http://www.fredperry.com/knittingpatterns/
> 
> Be patient, download is pretty slow, especially the fair isle ones. All in written instructions.


I don't know what I am doing wrong, but all I get are garments that one can buy. Am I missing something?


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I don't know what I am doing wrong, but all I get are garments that one can buy. Am I missing something?


Okay, I'm glad it's not just me. The same thing happens here. The link redirects me to http://www.fredperry.com/men/british-knitting-patterns


----------



## knitpac (May 17, 2013)

TerryKnits said:


> Okay, I'm glad it's not just me. The same thing happens here. The link redirects me to http://www.fredperry.com/men/british-knitting-patterns


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=17&ved=0CEwQFjAGOAo&url=http%3A%2F%2Ffromthepurlside.wordpress.com%2F2013%2F10%2F22%2Ffred-perry-fail%2F&ei=Kd5mUtanDvLh4AOjooGoCg&usg=AFQjCNEXRS0XMmmkvjuWe7g2m2wRgQmPSA&sig2=JD0b7vxWZ_lLXJBgfxwtyw&bvm=bv.55123115,d.dmg

I was feeling discouraged because I couldn't figure out how to download any of the patterns...until I read the above post From the Purl Side :thumbup:


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I still can't get to any patterns.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.fredperry.us/women/british-knitting-patterns

this is where I found it.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Debbystitchknit said:


> http://www.fredperry.us/women/british-knitting-patterns
> 
> this is where I found it.


lol..I still cannot find any pattern. only finished items to buy.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

BlueJay21 said:


> I don't know what I am doing wrong, but all I get are garments that one can buy. Am I missing something?


Same here....


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

Same here....just finished items to buy.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

don't know what is going on worked earlier today have the printed gloves.


ogram said:


> Same here....just finished items to buy.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I found only finished products, I suppose, as the price was very high. No patterns free or otherwise, as all others mentioned. Not to worry, may be it is a sign that I do not need more patterns.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

The same happened to me.


Zinzin said:


> I found only finished products, I suppose, as the price was very high. No patterns free or otherwise, as all others mentioned. Not to worry, may be it is a sign that I do not need more patterns.


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=Fred%20Perry

This is another site that the freebies still show.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

knitpac said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=17&ved=0CEwQFjAGOAo&url=http%3A%2F%2Ffromthepurlside.wordpress.com%2F2013%2F10%2F22%2Ffred-perry-fail%2F&ei=Kd5mUtanDvLh4AOjooGoCg&usg=AFQjCNEXRS0XMmmkvjuWe7g2m2wRgQmPSA&sig2=JD0b7vxWZ_lLXJBgfxwtyw&bvm=bv.55123115,d.dmg
> 
> I was feeling discouraged because I couldn't figure out how to download any of the patterns...until I read the above post From the Purl Side :thumbup:


Thank you for doing your homework. I won't bang my head against a wall any more trying to download any of these patterns. People like you who go that extra mile make my life easier. Thank you.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Debbystitchknit said:


> http://www.fredperry.us/women/british-knitting-patterns
> 
> this is where I found it.


Clicked on this link and this is what I got:

"This is our designated USA site which only delivers within the USA. Visit fredperry.com for worldwide delivery.
Shop FredPerry.com

"If you have an existing purchase history on this site, simply close this box and login to check the status of your order."

Since I am not in the USA, I guess I can't get the patterns. I am a pattern junkie, but I think I can do without these.


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

BlueJay21 said:


> Thank you for doing your homework. I won't bang my head against a wall any more trying to download any of these patterns. People like you who go that extra mile make my life easier. Thank you.


You are welcome. I know the frustration too well.


----------



## knitpac (May 17, 2013)

I sent an email to the company website yesterday. Received a response this morning indicating they have removed the patterns from the website TEMPORARILY to make adjustments to the patterns. They should be up in a few days.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Dear Debby,

Thank you for your email.

The knitting patterns have been temporarily removed from the site. This is so we can amend some details. Once this has been done, the patterns will be available again.


Many Thanks

Suad El-fares

E-commerce Assistant


Fred Perry Ltd. |14 James Street | London WC2E 8BU
T : 020 7632 5323

This was sent in response to an email I sent to them about the problem. Hope this helps with the questions.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

BlueJay21 said:


> I don't know what I am doing wrong, but all I get are garments that one can buy. Am I missing something?


Me too! Men's garments to buy. No knitting patterns, free or otherwise. Maybe it's blocked to Canada?


----------

